# Gday from Australia !



## XXX889 (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi Forum,

My name is Adrian.
I currently a Silver 2000 MK1 275HP Audi TT Vert.
Have owned it for just over 4 years now, and absolutely love it.
Was originally under the alias of CATELUS on this forum, but seeing as my I no longer have access to the email controlling that account, I've made the decision to make a new one ! 

I have IMO "tastefully" done a few mods over the years.
Here is a couple photos to get an idea.

Pre facelift !



















Post Facelift!










If i get enough enthusiasm [smiley=gossip.gif] from this thread, then I'll create a garage thread and get a more detailed explanation of the TT.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

looks great out there in the sun


----------



## XXX889 (Apr 7, 2016)

spike said:


> looks great out there in the sun


Thanks Spike !


Always love a coastline cruise in the TT.


----------



## VOOA (Mar 23, 2016)

Love the deep dish wheels


----------



## XXX889 (Apr 7, 2016)

VOOA said:


> Love the deep dish wheels


Thanks VOOA !

The wheels were a mission to source/make it fit, but couldn't be happier with the result.


----------



## Rotoryboy (Mar 23, 2016)

Love, Love, Love, those wheels


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

car looks great.... love the front grille blackout/delete!

many TT's over in Perth???


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Sweet, cars looking pretty tasty!

Get a build thread up!


----------



## mrsix6 (Apr 14, 2016)

Yeah really cool like it a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XXX889 (Apr 7, 2016)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome


Thank You !
You've got a very sweet example mate.


----------



## XXX889 (Apr 7, 2016)

ianpgonzaga said:


> car looks great.... love the front grille blackout/delete!
> 
> many TT's over in Perth???


Thank you !

Yeah I think the Audi badge delete on the honeycomb front grill helps shed 10 years off the aged look of the TT.

There are some stock ones lurking about, but there is only 1 other MK1 TT that I know of that has "some" modifications done to it, but I don't know the owner personally.
I'm somewhat a lone wolf over here. TT's are not seen as a "desirable" car in Aus.


----------



## XXX889 (Apr 7, 2016)

NickG said:


> Sweet, cars looking pretty tasty!
> 
> Get a build thread up!


Cheers NickG.

After skimming through your Track build thread, I'm really tempted to do so ! Haha.


----------



## XXX889 (Apr 7, 2016)

mrsix6 said:


> Yeah really cool like it a lot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you !


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Lovely example

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jp.oog (Apr 16, 2016)

I wish we could get that mod over here. The sun, that is. Great looking TT

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## XXX889 (Apr 7, 2016)

Sweetz said:


> Lovely example
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks !

I'm a little envious that you have the best of both worlds with your MK2.
Diesel efficiency & elegant design all in one !


----------



## XXX889 (Apr 7, 2016)

jp.oog said:


> I wish we could get that mod over here. The sun, that is. Great looking TT
> 
> Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


More than welcome to come and enjoy "the mod" if you plan a trip to Perth !  [smiley=gossip.gif]

Appreciate the kind words mate.


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Looks good!

Some great sunset coastal drives in Perth. I lived around Scarborough Beach for 6 months would have loved a TT then.

DC


----------



## XXX889 (Apr 7, 2016)

DC240S said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Some great sunset coastal drives in Perth. I lived around Scarborough Beach for 6 months would have loved a TT then.
> 
> DC


Cheers DC !

Yes there are some really nice roads over here.
Shame you didn't stay longer.


----------

